# InkSoft Offers 30 Marketing Tips in 30 Days



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft wants to help you kick-start your spring sales efforts with 30 proven marketing ideas for those in the decorated apparel industry. Each day in April, a new tip will be published on its website at InkSoft Information, News, Updates and New Features | InkSoft. 

If you’d like to get tips delivered straight to your mailbox, you can register at Marketing Tips for Printing Businesses | InkSoft.

The April 1 tip is on box stuffers. A box stuffer is a branded promotional item you include when you do a promotional mailing to entice the recipient into opening it. Whereas a flat envelope with a flier or brochure might go straight to the recycle bin, most people are going to open something with a bulky item inside. Get the full scoop at InkSoft Marketing Tip: Box Stuffers | InkSoft.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

